# AMD Athlon XP 3000+ Retro Build



## storm-chaser (Nov 13, 2018)

Going to go back to the very beginning of my computer career with this one. Back in 2004, this was only the second build of my life and I was just learning the ropes. Seeing the DDR performance gains to be had, it led directly to my overclocking hobby and inspired my drive for maximum performance.

I've managed to keep the processor for all these years just waiting for the right time to bring it out of hibernation. And that's exactly what we are going to do- and I'm going to keep this new build as close as possible to the original build specifications, so stay tuned.

1) Starting with the CPU, I spent a couple hours fixing bent pins - we are now back in business!
2) Just purchased a like new Asus A7N8X Deluxe board (original board was an Asus A7N8X)
3) Purchased the last remaining massive 80mm masscool CPU cooler off Amazon. Original cooler was the same, a Masscool 5f394b1l3g
4) Slowly been collecting RAM for this project and I now have 2GB of PC3200 to throw at it
5) I still have my original Creative Labs DXR3 DVD kit to install as well as a 250 w PSU
6) I have a decent case and only thing left to find is a good video card
7) I intend on running an Intel 80GB Sata II SSD
8) I plan on running Windows 7 if at all possible

So the next step is waiting for parts to arrive and then I can really get down to the nitty gritty. So for now, enjoy a few pics of the pre-build and I'll update this thread going forward!
Original AMD ATHLON XP 3000+, Barton Core, 2.1Ghz, 400Mhz FSB


----------



## theFOoL (Nov 13, 2018)

I myself want to go back to that Era. I had the AMD ATHLON 2000+ 1.7 OC'd to 1.9 with 2GB RAM with GeForce4 Ti 4200 8x and a 420W PSU XP running it. May go back in time as my G'Pa left me a old hp but the case is heavy...


----------



## storm-chaser (Nov 13, 2018)

rk3066 said:


> I myself want to go back to that Era. I had the AMD ATHLON 2000+ 1. 7 OC'd to 1.9 with 2GB RAM with GeForce4 Ti 4200 8x and a 420W PSU XP running it. May go back in time as my G'Pa left me a old hp but the case is heavy...


Yep, my case is old and heavy but should get the job done. Here is one, almost identical except my case does NOT have the see through side panel.


----------



## theFOoL (Nov 13, 2018)

Yeah but this is just stock HP goodness but again at the time cases were heavy


----------



## Splinterdog (Nov 13, 2018)

That looks like a lot of fun, especially when you load up Half Life, purely for testing purposes of course.


----------



## storm-chaser (Nov 13, 2018)

Splinterdog said:


> That looks like a lot of fun, especially when you load up Half Life, purely for testing purposes of course.


You read my mind! Already have Half-Life downloaded for that specific purpose. One of my favorite games of all time. In fact, at a time we had 5-6 computers in the house with half-life deathmatch. Invite some friends over and that's one hell of a good way to spend your time!


----------



## Kissamies (Nov 13, 2018)

Is it the bad image quality, or does the CPU die has some damage in it?


----------



## theFOoL (Nov 13, 2018)

What damage? I see none


----------



## storm-chaser (Nov 13, 2018)

Chloe Price said:


> Is it the bad image quality, or does the CPU die has some damage in it?


Just normal wear and tear... little wear on the corners from taking the heatsink on and off again a few times but she runs just fine 
Never been overheated or anything like that. :thumb:


----------



## natr0n (Nov 13, 2018)

I have that board with a xp 2500 Mobile chip.


----------



## Kissamies (Nov 13, 2018)

storm-chaser said:


> Just normal wear and tear... little wear on the corners from taking the heatsink on and off again a few times but she runs just fine
> Never been overheated or anything like that. :thumb:


Yeah, these can handle a little damage.. But 250W PSU, even for a retro build, I'd go for at least 350W.


----------



## theFOoL (Nov 13, 2018)

A 430W I'd recommend


----------



## storm-chaser (Nov 13, 2018)

Chloe Price said:


> Yeah, these can handle a little damage.. But 250W PSU, even for a retro build, I'd go for at least 350W.


Chip is not damaged, just normal wear and tear. Not sure what you are seeing that everyone else is not. As for the PSU, yeah I have a number of them including a 480W that will likely be swapped in. I just have to extricate it from an existing system! Can't wait to get this thing fired up!


----------



## PerfectWave (Nov 13, 2018)

storm-chaser said:


> Yep, my case is old and heavy but should get the job done. Here is one, almost identical except my case does NOT have the see through side panel.
> 
> View attachment 110463


had this case too! Amazin one


----------



## storm-chaser (Nov 13, 2018)

natr0n said:


> I have that board with a xp 2500 Mobile chip.



How is the A7N8X deluxe for overclocking? Have you had good success with your XP 2500? I assume I will have to do FSB overclocking as my chip is "super-locked"


----------



## theFOoL (Nov 13, 2018)

This is the case/pc my G'Pa left me. A P4 32-BIT  (going to get a 64-bit one) and that's it. May upgrade the ram to 3GB. The GPU is a 4830


----------



## storm-chaser (Nov 13, 2018)

I may have a 64 bit chip for you... are you interested? IF so Let me know the system specs so I can check my CPU stockpiles...


----------



## theFOoL (Nov 13, 2018)

How much?  I may have to check with my friend as he buys the part for me. He really nice as he was friends with my brother. Me and him love computers.


----------



## natr0n (Nov 13, 2018)

storm-chaser said:


> How is the A7N8X deluxe for overclocking? Have you had good success with your XP 2500? I assume I will have to do FSB overclocking as my chip is "super-locked"



For overclokcing its a decent board. I also have a epox board that is similar to it nforce chipset and it oc's a lot higher than the asus.


----------



## storm-chaser (Nov 13, 2018)

rk3066 said:


> How much?  I may have to check with my friend as he buys the part for me. He really nice as he was friends with my brother. Me and him love computers.


You pay shipping and it's yours. So that's like $2.50... but I have to make sure I have one that you can use... is that an LGA 775 P4?


----------



## theFOoL (Nov 13, 2018)

Yes and hopefully you have one and I'll let him know


----------



## storm-chaser (Nov 13, 2018)

rk3066 said:


> Yes and hopefully you have one and I'll let him know


Ill check my P4 stockpile later today and let you know what I find... hopefully we can get you set up with something a little faster / 64 bit. Can you post up a CPU z screenshot of that p4 system? I'd like to see the specs on that CPU to make sure we get you something that will work correctly.


----------



## theFOoL (Nov 13, 2018)

Uhh give me a few min as it's in my closet. Plus it'll be hard to carry as I can't walk completely due to my Car Accident


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 13, 2018)

storm-chaser said:


> Going to go back to the very beginning of my computer career with this one. Back in 2004, this was only the second build of my life and I was just learning the ropes. Seeing the DDR performance gains to be had, it led directly to my overclocking hobby and inspired my drive for maximum performance.
> 
> I've managed to keep the processor for all these years just waiting for the right time to bring it out of hibernation. And that's exactly what we are going to do- and I'm going to keep this new build as close as possible to the original build specifications, so stay tuned.
> 
> ...



Windows 7 will run, you may need to try these chipset drivers so a AGP card will run at max capability, this is unverified.

https://sites.google.com/site/nf2stuff/


----------



## JC316 (Nov 13, 2018)

My second build was an athlon XP 3000+ too. First was a 2200+. Made the mistake of putting in a Geforce FX 5900 instead of a 9700 pro. Heck, I might still have that system somewhere.


----------



## Kissamies (Nov 13, 2018)

My Socket A stockpile has 2x Athlon 1GHz*, Duron 1.2GHz, Sempron 2200+, Athlon XP 2100+, 2400+ and 2700+.
AGP GPU stockpile has 9700 Pro, X800 Pro, 2x 6600 GT, 7600 GS.

* other of those has the legendary overclocker AXIA core. In fact I have a spare case which I could use for a Socket A rig..


----------



## theFOoL (Nov 13, 2018)

OP here the pc specs from HWiNFO32










Here's the MB CPU Support *LINK*


----------



## INSTG8R (Nov 13, 2018)

I have an Opty 170 and an ABit AT8-32X I’ve always wanted to rebuild.  I need to go dumpster diving for a case for it.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 13, 2018)

INSTG8R said:


> I have an Opty 170 and an ABit AT8-32X I’ve always wanted to rebuild.  I need to go dumpster diving for a case for it.



That a nforce too?


----------



## Kissamies (Nov 13, 2018)

eidairaman1 said:


> That a nforce too?


ATI/AMD 580X according to google.


----------



## theFOoL (Nov 13, 2018)

Wasn't nforce known for OC'Ing? Or was that the opposite..?


----------



## INSTG8R (Nov 13, 2018)

eidairaman1 said:


> That a nforce too?


Oh no full on ATI chipset actually had 2x16 slots hence the 32X
https://hothardware.com/news/abit-launches-at8-32x-motherboard


----------



## storm-chaser (Nov 13, 2018)

JC316 said:


> My second build was an athlon XP 3000+ too. First was a 2200+. Made the mistake of putting in a Geforce FX 5900 instead of a 9700 pro. Heck, I might still have that system somewhere.


I am on the hunt for a good graphics card. Can you recommend something here? What's the best card (8X agp) available for a reasonable price?


----------



## Kissamies (Nov 13, 2018)

storm-chaser said:


> I am on the hunt for a good graphics card. Can you recommend something here? What's the best card (8X agp) available for a reasonable price?


HD 3850 is the best and with good luck, they aren't THAT expensive. HD 4650 was the last AGP card, somewhat slower than HD 3850, but for an AGP card, it's still damn fast.


----------



## INSTG8R (Nov 13, 2018)

The last “strong” AGP ATI was the 3870 not sure about Nvidia


----------



## storm-chaser (Nov 14, 2018)

INSTG8R said:


> The last “strong” AGP ATI was the 3870 not sure about Nvidia


1650
Nothing on ebay right now for the 3870... what do you guys think of the ATi Radeon X1650 Pro 512MB? Dual DVI, seems like a decent card and I can get one for $25 - $30.


----------



## INSTG8R (Nov 14, 2018)

storm-chaser said:


> 1650
> Nothing on ebay right now for the 3870... what do you guys think of the ATi Radeon X1650 Pro 512MB? Dual DVI, seems like a decent card and I can get one for $25 - $30.


Well it was the midrange of the line with the 1800/1900 at the top. I have an X1900XTX Master Card that was in Crossfire in that Opty Rig. Sadly it’s PCIE or I’d just send it to you

Back when it was new and I was crazy..

https://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/471/fresh-new-hell-2-wet-redux


----------



## Basard (Nov 14, 2018)

OMFG!  That cooler is SERIOUS!!

AND three DIMM slots!!   

Totally jeaslous.


----------



## theFOoL (Nov 14, 2018)

I think NVidia last agp was the 7900 series


----------



## Kissamies (Nov 14, 2018)

INSTG8R said:


> The last “strong” AGP ATI was the 3870 not sure about Nvidia


HD 3870 AGP never came for customers. HD 3850 came.



rk3066 said:


> I think NVidia last agp was the 7900 series


Yep, Gainward's 7800 GS+ 512MB with full 24 pipeline G71 was the fastest. There was also 7950 GT AGP, but they're about the same expect the model number.



storm-chaser said:


> 1650
> Nothing on ebay right now for the 3870... what do you guys think of the ATi Radeon X1650 Pro 512MB? Dual DVI, seems like a decent card and I can get one for $25 - $30.


Don't bother, those are slow. Gets butt kicked by 6800 GT and older high-end cards.


----------



## Mr.Scott (Nov 14, 2018)

^^^ Exactly


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 14, 2018)

storm-chaser said:


> Yep, my case is old and heavy but should get the job done. Here is one, almost identical except my case does NOT have the see through side panel.
> 
> View attachment 110463



Got that exact same case without the side window as well!!!!! I currently have a 939 system put together in it, but I'm seriously considering taking it all apart and putting one of the Socket A systems that I have in it. 
Man, you talk about a bullet proof case!!!!!!! 

You of course know, we are all going to want pictures.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 14, 2018)

storm-chaser said:


> 2) Just purchased a like new Asus A7N8X Deluxe board (original board was an Asus A7N8X)


Very nice board!


storm-chaser said:


> 3) Purchased the last remaining massive 80mm masscool CPU cooler off Amazon. Original cooler was the same, a Masscool 5f394b1l3g


Don't know how eager you are to stay perfectly authentic, but if it were me, I'd go with something a bit more modern, if you can.


storm-chaser said:


> 6) I have a decent case and only thing left to find is a good video card


There are plenty of great choices for that kinda of board from both ATI and Nvidia. The GF 7950GT was the best NVidia made AGP card and the HD 3850 was the best AGP Radeon made. It might be easier to find Slightly lesser cards though. 


storm-chaser said:


> 8) I plan on running Windows 7 if at all possible


While that's a good choice, XP would be greatly better for such a system. Most games and programs that run well on that system are generally more compatible with XP.



Chloe Price said:


> Yep, Gainward's 7800 GS+ 512MB with full 24 pipeline G71 was the fastest. There was also 7950 GT AGP, but they're about the same expect the model number.


Not true. The 7800GS has 16 shader cores running at 375mhz whereas the 7950GT has 24 cores running at 550mhz. The performance difference is a big one.


Chloe Price said:


> Don't bother, those are slow. Gets butt kicked by 6800 GT and older high-end cards.


Very true!


----------



## Kissamies (Nov 14, 2018)

I'd not go with W7 with a Socket A system. XP is solid for those.

Damn, I need also get a better S462 MB, my Asrock K7VT4A Pro isn't that great..  can't even install WXP from USB drive, dammit. It just freezes, with stock bios settings.. and it would need a floppy to update bios, things are difficult..


----------



## storm-chaser (Nov 14, 2018)

lexluthermiester said:


> Don't know how eager you are to stay perfectly authentic, but if it were me, I'd go with something a bit more modern, if you can...
> ….It might be easier to find Slightly lesser cards though....
> …..While that's a good choice, XP would be greatly better for such a system. Most games and programs that run well on that system are generally more compatible with XP.


Re: CPU COOLER
-The masscool solution is a beast of a cooler (with an 80mm fan) and was one of the best in it's day for keeping even an XP 3200+ running nice and cool. I think it will serve my purposes to a tee. Especially since I am only aiming for a lite OC in the 5 to 10 % range, if that is even possible given my hardware configuration.

RE: VIDEO CARD
-Slightly lesser card it's going to be. I'll be playing half-life and quake II occasionally, so it doesn't need to be a powerhouse solution. I think the original card I had back in the day was an ATi Xpert 2000...

RE: OS Choice
-I am going to give windows 7 a best effort try. I'd really like the platform updates and UI. But we shall see. If I can't find drivers for whatever reason I will revert back to Windows XP. Not sure what web browser I'll be using...



stinger608 said:


> You of course know, we are all going to want pictures.


Trust me, when I get parts, you guys will get pics


----------



## Kissamies (Nov 14, 2018)

Heeey now when I think about it, I had a similar cooler like your Masscool cooler when I had my Thunderbird 1000 @ 1404MHz. It had a 60mm fan though, but I got an adapter which allowed using a 80mm fan. Switching from that 5000rpm 60mm fan to 2000rpm 80mm be quiet! fan was blessing for my ears.. Nexus AXP-3200 was also similar, and had a quiet fan already.

I'd say grab a 6600 GT or Radeon 9800 Pro/XT for GPU. Those are simply legendary AGP cards, almost everyone who couldn't afford the 6800/X800 high-end models, had those in 2005.

e: I was even more poor, I had a GF4 Ti 4200 in 2005, and a 9700 Pro in 2006.


----------



## storm-chaser (Nov 14, 2018)

stinger608 said:


> Man, you talk about a bullet proof case!!!!!!!


Right!! I think it's the only case rated to survive something like the Chernobyl disaster and come out shining.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 14, 2018)

INSTG8R said:


> The last “strong” AGP ATI was the 3870 not sure about Nvidia



There was a 3870 AGP?

I thought it was 3850 and 4670.


----------



## INSTG8R (Nov 14, 2018)

eidairaman1 said:


> There was a 3870 AGP?
> 
> I thought it was 3850 and 4670.


Yeah there was a 3870 but it was PCI-E, my bad...


----------



## RichF (Nov 14, 2018)

eidairaman1 said:


> There was a 3870 AGP?
> 
> I thought it was 3850 and 4670.


https://www.techpowerup.com/gpu-specs/radeon-hd-3870-agp.c3326

https://www.guru3d.com/articles-pages/computex-2008-day-3-the-man-with-the-hammer,4.html


----------



## MrGenius (Nov 14, 2018)

Never released.

If you don't want to pay out the ass for a HD 3850 AGP or HD 4670 AGP, you can do what I just did. Get a HD 4650 1GB AGP. It's basically the next best thing(WAY better than a 6600 GT or even a 6800 Ultra). And can be had for relatively cheap. Good overclocker too.


----------



## phill (Nov 14, 2018)

Respect for the socket A build   I've still got mine and a 939 build as well  







I'll see if I can grab some better pictures tonight


----------



## INSTG8R (Nov 14, 2018)

phill said:


> Respect for the socket A build   I've still got mine and a 939 build as well
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah a fellow ABit connoisseur. I used exclusively ABit until they folded. Still got my IP35-Pro and my previously mentioned AT8 32X Had a an IC7 too
Funny enough the website is still up, it’s like a museum almost 
http://abit.ws/page/en/index.php


----------



## phill (Nov 14, 2018)

I had a fair few Abit boards back then, I think I moved to DFI and then Asus and then all over the place..  I think I saw a post somewhere back then about MSI catching fire and was really put off by them..  That said, I've a X99 MSI board now :lol:

I love the hardware back then..  But trying to find a Abit NF7-S Rev 2 in box??  It's like rocking horse.........  I look back and think about all the hardware I've had back along, it's scary but I don't ever regret a thing


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 14, 2018)

Yeah a 3870 AGP never released.

The last 3 AGP cards that ATi had was the x1950 Pro, HD3850, HD4670.


----------



## Bones (Nov 14, 2018)

phill said:


> I had a fair few Abit boards back then, I think I moved to DFI and then Asus and then all over the place..  I think I saw a post somewhere back then about MSI catching fire and was really put off by them..  That said, I've a X99 MSI board now :lol:
> 
> I love the hardware back then..  But trying to find a Abit NF7-S Rev 2 in box??  It's like rocking horse.........  I look back and think about all the hardware I've had back along, it's scary but I don't ever regret a thing


I found an Ultra B in it's original box not too long ago with _everything_ it was supposed to have so it can still be done. 
However you are right - Would be almost like tracking a unicorn..... Not quite but close.


----------



## Splinterdog (Nov 14, 2018)

@storm-chaser 
You've got me all tempted to fire this up now, if I can find a board to go with it.


----------



## phill (Nov 14, 2018)

Bones said:


> I found an Ultra B in it's original box not too long ago with _everything_ it was supposed to have so it can still be done.
> However you are right - Would be almost like tracking a unicorn..... Not quite but close.



There's one on Ebay now, but I can see myself spending £200 on a socket A board.....   There's even a new XP CPU as well, £135 I think, it's just too much


----------



## Susquehannock (Nov 14, 2018)

Cool thread. Love seeing old hardware being used and enjoyed again. Looking forward to seeing how you do.
I am very well acquainted with ASUS a7n8x Deluxe boards. Built a lot of systems with them back in the day. Durable and feature rich.



rk3066 said:


> Wasn't nforce known for OC'Ing? Or was that the opposite..?


nForce was largely a failure due to poor drivers and hardware design. However, they got it right the second time. nForce2 was a huge success. 





storm-chaser said:


> How is the A7N8X deluxe for overclocking? Have you had good success with your XP 2500? I assume I will have to do FSB overclocking as my chip is "super-locked"


 They are poor overclockers as nForce2 boards go. BIOS was not set up for it. Which is OK. They were not designed with OCing in mind.

Ended up with an extra due to a shipping error. It sat in box on the shelf unopened for eleven years until I pulled it out in 2014. Much to my surprise many of the capacitors were bulging, and some were actually leaking even though the board never saw light of day. Good news is it still ran flawlessly for two years until I put the Soltek FRN2 (my favorite nForce2) back in. Go figure. 

.


----------



## storm-chaser (Nov 14, 2018)

Splinterdog said:


> @storm-chaser
> You've got me all tempted to fire this up now, if I can find a board to go with it.
> View attachment 110515



Fire it up and remember the good old days! That's what this is all about. I've seen some other A7N8X boards on ebay within the past week.



Susquehannock said:


> Cool thread. Love seeing old hardware being used and enjoyed again. Looking forward to seeing how you do.
> I am very well acquainted with ASUS a7n8x Deluxe boards. Built a lot of systems with them back in the day. Durable and feature rich.
> 
> nForce was largely a failure due to poor drivers and hardware design. However, they got it right the second time. nForce2 was a huge success.  They are poor overclockers as nForce2 boards go. BIOS was not set up for it. Which is OK. They were not designed with OC in mind


Thanks brother! I already have a lead on a modded BIOS for the A7N8X Deluxe and I'm thinking it will unlock some overclocking features. Hopefully that will allow me a moderate 5-10% overclock. Nothing too crazy.
Most of the parts should be here by Friday


----------



## Susquehannock (Nov 14, 2018)

storm-chaser said:


> Thanks brother! I already have a lead on a modded BIOS for the A7N8X Deluxe and I'm thinking it will unlock some overclocking features. Hopefully that will allow me a moderate 5-10% overclock. Nothing too crazy.
> Most of the parts should be here by Friday


Great! Never did play with any of the modded BIOS for a7n8x. Had a small business back then and used them for people who were not interested in overclocking. 5-10% should be quite doable. That said. I do remember I could drop the same low volt unlocked 1700+ (DLT3C) into a Soltek or Abit board and easily get 70% on air cooling. About 1ghz over stock speed.

I may have missed it. What do you plan for the CPU cooler?


----------



## Kissamies (Nov 14, 2018)

Damn, I guess I'll be building the skeleton for my 462 rig also.. 






9700 Pro, 6600 GT, 2x Thunderbird 1000, Duron 1200, Sempron 2200+, AXP 2100+, AXP 2400+






X800 Pro, AXP 2700+, 2x 1GB DDR400, Thermaltake cooler with 80mm fan and copper base






Asrock K7VT4A Pro


----------



## storm-chaser (Nov 14, 2018)

Susquehannock said:


> I may have missed it. What do you plan for the CPU cooler?


Masscool 80mm all-copper beast of a cooler. Pics are on page one, but here they are again
Once you see this cooler actually installed on the mainboard you'll see how massive it really is....








@Chloe Price That's quite the collection! Looking forward to seeing what you can build with all that old school hardware! You have any old video cards to go with my Athlon XP build?


----------



## Kissamies (Nov 14, 2018)

storm-chaser said:


> Masscool 80mm all-copper beast of a cooler. Pics are on page one, but here they are again
> Once you see this cooler actually installed on the mainboard you'll see how massive it really is....
> View attachment 110533
> 
> ...


I still have more stuff in boxes, another 6600 GT with Zalman VF700Cu, some 512MB sticks etc.. 

I'll drink few cups of coffee and build what I can from the parts I have now (no HDD or PSU for now)


edit: This is where we got for now.


----------



## Susquehannock (Nov 14, 2018)

storm-chaser said:


> Masscool 80mm all-copper beast of a cooler. Pics are on page one, but here they are again
> Once you see this cooler actually installed on the mainboard you'll see how massive it really is....
> View attachment 110533


I remember those. They were good ones. I used the Thermalright which is pretty much same thing. One pictured below is SK-7. Used the SLK-900 (92mm fan) on my top rigs.

Here is a hack you may like. Screwdriver mishaps were the demise of many good boards. Bend a cheap screwdriver to make install easier. Push down on the retainer then move to use natural curve of bend to set it in place. Got so I could change CPU and cooler in just a few minutes.



to


----------



## Mr.Scott (Nov 14, 2018)

Random tupperware box of poker chips. I have a few of these. Probably 20.  





And my screwdriver.


----------



## Kissamies (Nov 14, 2018)

That's a real treasure chest there.


----------



## MrGenius (Nov 14, 2018)

The Thermaltake Silent Boost is another similar(pretty much identical) cooler. I had the K8 version and it served me very well for a very long time.


----------



## storm-chaser (Nov 14, 2018)

Going to be purchasing some RAM shortly. A few pointers would be helpful here. Am I going to need 3.3v unbuffered non ecc ram? I also remembered some 2.6 volt ram. I don't recollect which one I'll need. Here are a couple snips from the manual, looks like a can run 3GB in a dual channel configuration!


----------



## phill (Nov 14, 2018)

Mr.Scott said:


> Random tupperware box of poker chips. I have a few of these. Probably 20.
> 
> View attachment 110549
> 
> ...



20 CPUs or 20 boxes??


----------



## DR4G00N (Nov 14, 2018)

storm-chaser said:


> Going to be purchasing some RAM shortly. A few pointers would be helpful here. Am I going to need 3.3v unbuffered non ecc ram? I also remembered some 2.6 volt ram. I don't recollect which one I'll need. Here are a couple snips from the manual, looks like a can run 3GB in a dual channel configuration!


Any unbuffered non-ecc DDR will work, if the mobo decides it want's to work with it...


----------



## Mr.Scott (Nov 14, 2018)

You can run 3 gig only in single channel. 2 gig for dual.
For ram on that board you're better off with Samsung TCCD chipped sticks. 
They're still pretty easy to find.



phill said:


> 20 CPUs or 20 boxes??



Boxes.
You already knew the answer Phil. You're just breaking my chops.


----------



## phill (Nov 14, 2018)

I am indeed   Have you played with many of them or just a few??

I'm just trying to tidy up a few CPUs I've got laying about, trying to find something that will fit socket A/462 CPUs in is a bit of a pain!  I wouldn't mind the plastic trays but I don't think they'll be cheap...  Some of the prices I see they want for Duron or XP CPUs are scary....


----------



## Mr.Scott (Nov 14, 2018)

I'm a bencher. They've all been at least tested. Got dice runs over 3 gig.


----------



## Kissamies (Nov 14, 2018)

Did 1GB bh-5 sticks exist?


----------



## storm-chaser (Nov 14, 2018)

Mr.Scott said:


> For ram on that board you're better off with Samsung TCCD chipped sticks.


Something like this?


----------



## Mr.Scott (Nov 14, 2018)

Chloe Price said:


> Did 1GB bh-5 sticks exist?


No.



storm-chaser said:


> Something like this?
> View attachment 110562


They'll work. Try to find a CL2 or 2.5 set.


----------



## DR4G00N (Nov 14, 2018)

Since everyone is showing off their 462 goodies I'll chip in mine as well. 
Chips are 3200+, 2500+, 1800+ Palomino and in the board an 1800+ Thoroughbred. 

Gotta love that metallic gold pcb.


----------



## phill (Nov 14, 2018)

Mr.Scott said:


> I'm a bencher. They've all been at least tested. Got dice runs over 3 gig.



Which board do you use for AMD XP overclocking?

Loving the hardware in this thread


----------



## Mr.Scott (Nov 14, 2018)

phill said:


> Which board do you use for AMD XP overclocking?
> 
> Loving the hardware in this thread


3 different ones, pending the bench. NF7 v2, AN7, and DFI Ultra B. I have a bunch of other 462 boards also, but those 3 are primarily what I use.



DR4G00N said:


> Since everyone is showing off their 462 goodies I'll chip in mine as well.


Golden Flame. Pretty rare. I'd box that one up.


----------



## DR4G00N (Nov 14, 2018)

Mr.Scott said:


> 3 different ones, pending the bench. NF7 v2, AN7, and DFI Ultra B. I have a bunch of other 462 boards also, but those 3 are primarily what I use.
> 
> 
> Golden Flame. Pretty rare. I'd box that one up.


I need to scrounge up an NF7-S for oc'ing anyway, this board is a PITA with ram and you can't enter the bios when the cpu is below -5C.


----------



## Mr.Scott (Nov 14, 2018)

Got one of these too. 
Yes, those are Volcano 7's. Underneath is a pair of 2800+'s running at 2.5. They'll bench out at 2.6.







DR4G00N said:


> I need to scrounge up an NF7-S for oc'ing anyway, this board is a PITA with ram and you can't enter the bios when the cpu is below -5C.


A lot of 462 boards are cold bugged like that.


----------



## Susquehannock (Nov 14, 2018)

DR4G00N said:


> Since everyone is showing off their 462 goodies I'll chip in mine as well.
> Chips are 3200+, 2500+, 1800+ Palomino and in the board an 1800+ Thoroughbred.
> 
> Gotta love that metallic gold pcb.



Soltek FRN2 golden flame. Love it. Can tell by location of 4-pin connector and capacitor layout that is a late version board.  Probably E3. Shame Soltek went bye bye. Very good company. They would even send re-cap kits free of charge if you wanted to replace the known so called "bad caps" yourself. Got a kit myself though never did a re-cap with it. Soltek was constantly improving their boards. Can think of at least seven revisions of the FRN2. Last of which, as above, was made with all non failure prone Japanese caps.



Mr.Scott said:


> Golden Flame. Pretty rare. I'd box that one up.


Really rare ones are the purple FRN2. Extremely late. After they had shifted most production to the Athlon64 purple ray boards.
Here's a couple of mine by the way. And a purple one (not mine) where they finally put a lock on the AGP slot.


----------



## Mr.Scott (Nov 14, 2018)

Nice boards. Brand new condition too.
I have 1 or 2 Soltek boards, both are slot A though.


----------



## Susquehannock (Nov 15, 2018)

Mr.Scott said:


> Nice boards. Brand new condition too.
> I have 1 or 2 Soltek boards, both are slot A though.


Bought the E3 on a whim when NewEgg was clearing stock - selling them for $27. Hoped to get a purple but no dice. Never even took the stickers off or put juice to it. Told myself I'd wait until the other one died which never happened. Even after 10 years of constant use as my main system. My first FRN2 did fail though ... because I overclocked the piss out of it.

[edit]
Golden Flame tote bag that came with early retail package.


----------



## INSTG8R (Nov 15, 2018)

Well if we showing off our future project and treasure. Here are 2 great ABIT boards. FIrst the AT8 32X stil, has the Opty 170 in the socket  I have the stock coooler too and it’s a nice heatpipe job just like the current Wraiths  Also it had 2 full 16x slots which even today is rare . I just need to find a case to put it in .



ABIT IP-35 Pro  I wish I had a decent Core Duo or Quad for it. I’m sure I could dig up some RAM.


----------



## storm-chaser (Nov 15, 2018)

Found a 2GB kit, G.skill CL2.5 PC 3200, think this what I'm gonna go with on the memory front..
I'm simply blown away by all this cool 462 hardware! keep it coming guys!


----------



## Bones (Nov 15, 2018)

Susquehannock said:


> Cool thread. Love seeing old hardware being used and enjoyed again. Looking forward to seeing how you do.
> I am very well acquainted with ASUS a7n8x Deluxe boards. Built a lot of systems with them back in the day. Durable and feature rich.
> 
> nForce was largely a failure due to poor drivers and hardware design. However, they got it right the second time. nForce2 was a huge success.  *They are poor overclockers as nForce2 boards go*. BIOS was not set up for it. Which is OK. They were not designed with OCing in mind.
> ...


Not so fast there - I've had two that clocked things up rather well and one of those still runs.
The one I was running back in the day pushed an XP-M 2800 well over 2.7GHz, in fact almost made it to 2.8 but coudn't keep the chip cold enough.

Mr. Scott is a witness to what I can make an A7N8X do if I really want to.
BTW if it's the 1.04 version then it's not a good clocker, that is true but a 2.0 version is MUCH better for that.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 15, 2018)

storm-chaser said:


> Found a 2GB kit, G.skill CL2.5 PC 3200, think this what I'm gonna go with on the memory front..
> I'm simply blown away by all this cool 462 hardware! keep it coming guys!
> 
> View attachment 110574



Mushkin Redline and Crucial Ballistix Tracer were killer too

I still have an ultra-B ran it up to 2012


----------



## Kissamies (Nov 15, 2018)

I had HyperX 2x256 kit with bh-5 chips, ran at 2-2-2-5-1T DDR540 with only 3.3V


----------



## Susquehannock (Nov 15, 2018)

storm-chaser said:


> I'm simply blown away by all this cool 462 hardware! keep it coming guys!


Cool. Was feeling a bit guilty for polluting your thread.



Bones said:


> Not so fast there - I've had two that clocked things up rather well and one of those still runs.
> The one I was running back in the day pushed an XP-M 2800 well over 2.7GHz, in fact almost made it to 2.8 but coudn't keep the chip cold enough.
> 
> Mr. Scott is a witness to what I can make an A7N8X do if I really want to.
> BTW if it's the 1.04 version then it's not a good clocker, that is true but a 2.0 version is MUCH better for that.


Well I stand corrected then. Do remember they were not popular for overclocking. Must be a different BIOS because the ones I have don't give much for voltage adjustments. Not sure which version this a7n8x is. Was it printed on back of board? Mine is on a removable motherboard tray right now. It's an 'E' with dual gigabit network ports so should be fairly late.

Looking at my Soltek boards again seems I got it backwards before. The 'AP' is the later version not the 'E3'. Currently working on bringing my old nForce2 rig back together and really should test that virgin board.

[edit]
Went back to some old images from 2004/2005. In this one I still had the OCZ booster where you powered the RAM slots directly from PSU for higher overclocks. Lost dual channel capability though. Anyone remember that?


----------



## Kissamies (Nov 15, 2018)

Was it because of wiring that all nForce 2 northbridge chips were in 45 degree?


----------



## Bones (Nov 15, 2018)

Susquehannock said:


> Cool. Was feeling a bit guilty for polluting your thread.
> 
> Well I stand corrected then. Do remember they were not popular for overclocking. Must be a different BIOS because the ones I have don't give much for voltage adjustments. Not sure which version this a7n8x is. Was it printed on back of board? Mine is on a removable motherboard tray right now. It's an 'E' with dual gigabit network ports so should be fairly late.



@
*Susquehannock*

You are right in that they weren't a preferred board but a few did OC them anyway such as myself.
The version is right where you see the model name of the board, right above the end of it's name (You'll have to look closely) and from what you described it's a 2.0 which is a good version of it.

BTW you can try these BIOS files with yours. They are for the 2.0 versions of the board only, not for the 1.04 boards. The exact models would be the A7N8X Deluxe 2.0 and the A7N8X-E these are for, not to be used with any other models.
Be sure to scan these before unzipping and using.


----------



## Susquehannock (Nov 15, 2018)

Bones said:


> @
> *Susquehannock*
> 
> You are right in that they weren't a preferred board but a few did OC them anyway such as myself.
> ...


I see it now. Seems this is v1.06 board. Thanks for the BIOS files. Would like to try but even if it were 2.0, with the leaking caps I would be afraid to OC this one. A friend mentioned a while back he still had the system I built for him. Perhaps it will make it's way back in my hands after all this time.


----------



## Bones (Nov 15, 2018)

Recapping it is easy and the replacement caps are kinda cheap too.
You have a PM.

Also here's an old shot of my Asus dualie. 
Pair of Volcano 11's sitting on a pair of XP-M 2800's.


----------



## Outback Bronze (Nov 15, 2018)

eidairaman1 said:


> Yeah a 3870 AGP never released.
> 
> The last 3 AGP cards that ATi had was the x1950 Pro, HD3850, HD4670.



Not quite true mate. They made a HD 2600 XT AGP. Got one here if you wana see? They are hard to find! The X1950 Pro is faster tho ; )


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 15, 2018)

@storm-chaser when you get ready to install drivers for this awesome build, you can jump over to the nostalgic hardware thread. Some of the amazing members have been awesome in finding sites with drivers and information.
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/tpus-nostalgic-hardware-club.108251/

As mentioned here, it might be better to install XP rather than Windows 7.


----------



## Vario (Nov 15, 2018)

I played a lot of Diablo 2 back in the day on a Athlon XP.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 15, 2018)

Outback Bronze said:


> Not quite true mate. They made a HD 2600 XT AGP. Got one here if you wana see? They are hard to find! The X1950 Pro is faster tho ; )



6eah I was going with the fastest agp cards since 2600XT was already middle ground.


----------



## Outback Bronze (Nov 15, 2018)

eidairaman1 said:


> 6eah I was going with the fastest agp cards since 2600XT was already middle ground.



Yeah thought you might have been. No worries. Sry matey.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 15, 2018)

Outback Bronze said:


> Yeah thought you might have been. No worries. Sry matey.



No worries, its all good. Lol


----------



## storm-chaser (Nov 16, 2018)

New motherboard has arrived!!! Moar eye candy… here are some of parts I've assembled for this build. 

Athlon XP in it's new home, ready to crunch some numbers!





New Motherboard has arrived!




Yes sir, latest revision board (2.0)




Back of the box listing features (sorry about the glare):




My original Creative Labs Dxr2 DVD-ROM drive from 2004 




Found a couple old video cards to try out:







Found a 2GB kit of DDR PC3200 CL3:




Dxr3 Decoder card to go along with my Creative Labs DVD


----------



## MrGenius (Nov 16, 2018)

Outback Bronze said:


> Not quite true mate. They made a HD 2600 XT AGP. Got one here if you wana see? They are hard to find! The X1950 Pro is faster tho ; )


Actually...

The last 3 Radeon AGP cards were:

HD 4350 AGP (released 9-29-2008)
HD 4650 AGP (released 5-18-2009)
HD 4670 AGP (released 8-18-2009)

Between those and the HD 2600 XT AGP were the HD 3000 series AGP cards(3450, 3650, 3850).

EDIT: Here's what I'm running in my retro rig.




Fully stable overclocked to a little better than a stock 4670 AGP(6.0 GPixel/s 24.0 GTexel/s)


----------



## Bones (Nov 16, 2018)

storm-chaser said:


> New motherboard has arrived!!! Moar eye candy… here are some of parts I've assembled for this build.
> 
> Athlon XP in it's new home, ready to crunch some numbers!
> View attachment 110638
> ...


The BIOS files I posted will work with that board - Go for it.


----------



## storm-chaser (Nov 16, 2018)

Bones said:


> The BIOS files I posted will work with that board - Go for it.


EDIT: I found them on page 4. Thanks! Look forward to trying them out.


----------



## Bones (Nov 17, 2018)

With a good chip, RAM and cooling at least 230 on the bus is expected - Doesn't sound like alot but then again the board isn't exactly setup for heavy OC'ing anyway - However one of mine has hit 240 before and it's still capable of it now. The other one gets at least 235 with a good chip and RAM itself.

You'll also see an extra NB voltage selection too, I believe in truth it's more of a "Placebo" selection but still use it (1.9v's).

I will say since the board has OV protection, modding it _can_ be done but there is no way to get around it.
The OV protection kicks in when the CPU goes over 2.0v's so if a CPU volt mod is done, getting around 1.95v's for the CPU is all you can expect to get but it does give 1.85v's as is, RAM voltage is 2.9v's.


----------



## storm-chaser (Nov 17, 2018)

Thanks Bones! Your advice is all I could ever ask for and more. I think my 80mm copper cooler, CL 2.5 gskill ram and a CPU with late stepping and build date (0439) will afford me some breathing room in terms of the overclock. 

Again, nothing too crazy I'm just looking to have a little fun tweaking and tuning and I want to protect my precious vintage equipment. I think for the most part, this is going to be a system I actually use from time to time and I won't just look at it and call it good after build completion. 

Just ordered up this SSD drive, we are getting there...


----------



## hat (Nov 17, 2018)

I think an overclocked 478 build would be interesting as well...


----------



## storm-chaser (Nov 17, 2018)

hat said:


> I think an overclocked 478 build would be interesting as well...


478 doesn't interest me near as much. The Athlon XP is much closer to my heart if that makes any sense. This is a nostalgia build, 100%.


----------



## Kissamies (Nov 17, 2018)

Though HT is interesting at its first implemention. I remember P4 HT being the only singlecore processor which runs Crysis on Vista without chopping audio.


----------



## storm-chaser (Nov 17, 2018)

Figured if Im going all out I might as well jump for a new case...


----------



## Susquehannock (Nov 17, 2018)

hat said:


> I think an overclocked 478 build would be interesting as well...





storm-chaser said:


> 478 doesn't interest me near as much. The Athlon XP is much closer to my heart if that makes any sense. This is a nostalgia build, 100%.


Same here. Socket 462 interests me much more. Yet I have been toying with idea for while now building same era socket 478 system to do some comparisons. Prices on that hardware has not skyrocketed near much as the AMDs. nForce2 values are through the roof.

I believe AMD's motivation for numbering their CPUs as they did was to address the performance per mhz disparity between the two. 1467mhz 1700+ because it performed on par with 1700mhz P4 and so on.

Some may remember the CPU war of that era. Intel was accused of all sorts of dirty tricks. Encouraging benchmark makers to favor their side. Back door dealings with hardware manufacturers to ensure drivers favored their platforms. Controversy that persists even with modern hardware to this day.


----------



## agent_x007 (Nov 17, 2018)

MrGenius said:


> View attachment 110647
> 
> Fully stable overclocked to a little better than a stock 4670 AGP(6.0 GPixel/s 24.0 GTexel/s)


If it used GDDR3 or DDR3...
Anything over HD 2600 XT/X1950 Pro will be CPU on Socket A bound in almost every case.


----------



## storm-chaser (Nov 17, 2018)

You know, it's a shame Cyrix went out of business so early in the CPU game. I think it would have been cool to see more competition which would have driven more innovation on the CPU development front. Even though we have seen some amazing CPUs from both intel and AMD, I think there was more left on the table and it's just to bad Cyrix couldn't capitalize on that. 

Looking back on my own build history, I think my very first build was a Pentium 133 in 1999, followed by an AMD K6 2 450 in 2001. I then moved to the Athlon XP platform in 2004. 

I still have my pentium 133 from those days (actually, I recently fired it up for the first time in about 15 years). For your viewing pleasure, ladies and gentlemen:


----------



## Mr.Scott (Nov 17, 2018)

Susquehannock said:


> Socket 462 interests me much more. Yet I have been toying with idea for while now building same era socket 478 system to do some comparisons. Prices on that hardware has not skyrocketed near much as the AMDs. nForce2 values are through the roof.


Best overclocking socket 478 board is a P4C800-E. Try to find one. Price will be no different than a good NF2 board. Maybe more.


----------



## Susquehannock (Nov 17, 2018)

Mr.Scott said:


> Best overclocking socket 478 board is a P4C800-E. Try to find one. Price will be no different than a good NF2 board. Maybe more.


True. Those ASUS are the one to have. Up there with the NF7-S and DFI lan party.  Pricing seems to have changed a lot since I last looked several months ago.


----------



## MrGenius (Nov 17, 2018)

agent_x007 said:


> If it used GDDR3 or DDR3...
> Anything over HD 2600 XT/X1950 Pro will be CPU on Socket A bound in almost every case.


They've been made. But good luck finding one.
http://www.hisdigital.com/un/product2-480.shtml

DX10.1, OGL 2.1 and SM 4.1 support. It can matter. And is why you'd want to have a newer card regardless of a CPU(or other) bottleneck. Not to mention the lack of VRAM. Which can be an even bigger problem.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 18, 2018)

agent_x007 said:


> If it used GDDR3 or DDR3...
> Anything over HD 2600 XT/X1950 Pro will be CPU on Socket A bound in almost every case.



Didn't affect me. I was playing COD4 with 2 game file extensions changed.


----------



## Outback Bronze (Nov 18, 2018)

Mr.Scott said:


> P4C800-E



Didn't like the IC7-MAX3?


----------



## agent_x007 (Nov 18, 2018)

eidairaman1 said:


> Didn't affect me. I was playing COD4 with 2 game file extensions changed.


You didn't experience FPS increase in line with CPU OC ?


----------



## neatfeatguy (Nov 18, 2018)

rk3066 said:


> I myself want to go back to that Era. I had the AMD ATHLON 2000+ 1.7 OC'd to 1.9 with 2GB RAM with GeForce4 Ti 4200 8x and a 420W PSU XP running it. May go back in time as my G'Pa left me a old hp but the case is heavy...



I had my Athlon X2 3800+ (Windsor) OC'ed from 2.0GHz to 3.1GHz.

I kind of got hooked on OC'ing my CPUs initially. I was so pumped about what my 939 socket Windsor chip could achieve, I moved to a X2 5800+ (Brisbane). When I couldn't get that CPU to run stable over 3.4GHz I was heartbroken. The system would boot all the way upwards of 3.9GHz, but the second core wouldn't run stable over 3.4. I was hoping for about a 50% increase over the stock speeds, like I was able to achieve on my Windsor chip......but I couldn't even break a 10% OC. I stopped caring about how well my CPU could OC, but it never stopped me from pushing them when I could.


----------



## Kissamies (Nov 18, 2018)

neatfeatguy said:


> I moved to a X2 5800+ (Manchester).


Manchester was a 90nm S939 single-core, dual-core chip with one core disabled.


----------



## hat (Nov 18, 2018)

neatfeatguy said:


> I had my Athlon X2 3800+ (Windsor) OC'ed from 2.0GHz to 3.1GHz.
> 
> I kind of got hooked on OC'ing my CPUs initially. I was so pumped about what my 939 socket Windsor chip could achieve, I moved to a X2 5800+ (Manchester). When I couldn't get that CPU to run stable over 3.4GHz I was heartbroken. The system would boot all the way upwards of 3.9GHz, but the second core wouldn't run stable over 3.4. I was hoping for about a 50% increase over the stock speeds, like I was able to achieve on my Windsor chip......but I couldn't even break a 10% OC. I stopped caring about how well my CPU could OC, but it never stopped me from pushing them when I could.


The first rig I overclocked was an AM2 system featuring an Athlon64 x2 5200+. Default speed was 2.6, I could get max 2950 before bad things happened. It would not go over 3GHz no matter what. This was the older F2 stepping chip, though, not the newer F3 that could go over 3GHz.


----------



## Bones (Nov 18, 2018)

For 939 a Manchester is a dual core, the single core version of it being a Venice. 
X2 5800 is obviously AM2.


----------



## Mr.Scott (Nov 18, 2018)

Outback Bronze said:


> Didn't like the IC7-MAX3?


Not particularly. Had a couple of them. The P4C800's out performed them every time.


----------



## Kissamies (Nov 18, 2018)

Bones said:


> For 939 a Manchester is a dual core, the single core version of it being a Venice.
> X2 5800 is obviously AM2.


Damn, true. But Venice is completely a different chip being a physical single-core. According to Wikipedia, Manchester was the core of 3600+, 3800+, 4200+ and 4600+ X2 CPUs, and with one core disabled in 3200+ and 3500+ CPUs.


----------



## storm-chaser (Nov 19, 2018)

I am running into a no post situation. Tried multiple sticks of ram and known good video cards, multiple PSUs with the same result: Fans spin up and green indicator lights up on the mainboard, no beeps and no post on the monitor. Not sure what to try next. I reset the CMOS and removed the battery. Still nothing.

I am leaning towards the idea it's either the board or the CPU. I just wish I had a known good CPU to troubleshoot this problem.


----------



## theFOoL (Nov 19, 2018)

Overall in this situation sounds like the MB


----------



## Mr.Scott (Nov 19, 2018)

rk3066 said:


> Overall in this situation sounds like the MB


I think so too.


----------



## touchbeer (Nov 19, 2018)

hi everyon,stop crynin guys,that all left allready,you cant load browser chrame or opero on amd machine withoit sse2 or games on cpu ,i was playnin in 2012 year 3850 card and cpu amd 920 socket am2 in motherboard with nvidia3 250 chipsat with ddr2! stranged motherboard but really was be,when stipud developers cut NFS WORLD game(my screens with laggs beacause agp aperture size was need be change to maximum) i sale my pc,i remind a 12000 score in 3dmark06,so graphic 8-9 years after not get something giant new ! littlebig or littleone


----------



## storm-chaser (Nov 19, 2018)

Not sure what to make of that. Is somebody crying?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 19, 2018)

touchbeer said:


> hi everyon,stop crynin guys,that all left allready,you cant load browser chrame or opero on amd machine withoit sse2 or games on cpu ,i was playnin in 2012 year 3850 card and cpu amd 920 socket am2 in motherboard with nvidia3 250 chipsat with ddr2! stranged motherboard but really was be,when stipud developers cut NFS WORLD game(my screens with laggs beacause agp aperture size was need be change to maximum) i sale my pc,i remind a 12000 score in 3dmark06,so graphic 8-9 years after not get something giant new ! littlebig or littleone


What?


storm-chaser said:


> Not sure what to make of that. Is somebody crying?


Right there with you. I'm thinking a language barrier might be at play here.


----------



## Kissamies (Nov 19, 2018)

Reminds me of google translate used three times from language to another...

But I have the same AM2 AGP motherboard on my shelf.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 19, 2018)

Chloe Price said:


> Reminds me of google translate used three times from language to another...


That very well could be it.


----------



## touchbeer (Nov 19, 2018)

Chloe Price said:


> Reminds me of google translate used three times from language to another...
> 
> But I have the same AM2 AGP motherboard on my shelf.


do u have shefl am2 socet stl using isnt questin was isnt populer crynin days,so u yuo what a cpu do use you in ur motheboadr and videocard please


----------



## storm-chaser (Nov 19, 2018)

Given this guys user name, he might even be drunk and using google translate. 

Stay safe out there guys, don't drink and translate.


----------



## Kissamies (Nov 19, 2018)

touchbeer said:


> do u have shefl am2 socet stl using isnt questin was isnt populer crynin days,so u yuo what a cpu do use you in ur motheboadr and videocard please


What I can understand of this, I have A64 X2 6000+ and 7600 GS AGP with it, paired with 4GB Corsair DDR2-800.


----------



## INSTG8R (Nov 19, 2018)

I don’t think he understands this is a project build not a daily driver.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 19, 2018)

I had my cpu at 2.2GHz (400FSB)


agent_x007 said:


> You didn't experience FPS increase in line with CPU OC ?


----------



## hat (Nov 19, 2018)

INSTG8R said:


> I don’t think he understands this is a project build not a daily driver.


I get the same feeling...


----------



## johnspack (Nov 19, 2018)

Ug,  the memories.  My last amd was a 5600+ powered system.  Nforce 590 sli I think...  god,  good times.


----------



## storm-chaser (Nov 20, 2018)

Well guys it looks like I was able to track down a good working cpu so we can eliminate that and narrow down the problem even further. 

Gotta love it when the online community reaches out to help. Unity for the win.


----------



## storm-chaser (Nov 25, 2018)

Just a quick update... looks like the motherboard might have some bad caps. So we will try the new CPU and if that doesn't resolve it I will send the motherboard out to have a couple of the suspect capacitors replaced.

I am going to get a PCI debug reader to see if we can further narrow the scope here. If I can find out where the system is hanging we might be able to find a good resolution here. Here is the part:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/PCI-Debug-...h=item58fbd2db07:g:F7YAAOSwRJxZf9iS:rk:1:pf:0

Once that is done we will proceed with the cap replacement if that turns out to be the next logical step. 

One way or another we will get this rig back online!


----------



## storm-chaser (Dec 12, 2018)

Test CPUs from member Bones have arrived! 




AXDA2000DUT3C
KIXJB 0415BPAW

AND




AXDA2000DUT3C
RIRGA 0233GPMW


----------



## Bones (Dec 13, 2018)

Good to see they got there safely. 
Not the greatest of chips but will get you started.


----------



## [XC] Oj101 (Dec 13, 2018)

Chloe Price said:


> I had HyperX 2x256 kit with bh-5 chips, ran at 2-2-2-5-1T DDR540 with only 3.3V



Damn, my TCCD liked more voltage than that 



Chloe Price said:


> Manchester was a 90nm S939 single-core, dual-core chip with one core disabled.



Does anyone remember the deleted thread that was on XtremeSystems where guys were trying to enable the disabled cores and cache, as well as unlock mulltipliers on S939? I actually have them saved somewhere, I didn't have internet at home at the time so I'd download the pages at an internet cafe.

I'd also love to know why the thread was deleted.


----------



## theFOoL (Dec 13, 2018)

[XC] Oj101 said:


> Damn, my TCCD liked more voltage than that
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wasn't only certain motherboards allowed to do such a thing?


----------



## [XC] Oj101 (Dec 14, 2018)

rk3066 said:


> wasn't only certain motherboards allowed to do such a thing?



No, they never came right. I followed that thread from start to finish, there was a lot of speculation and exciting experiments, but nothing fruitful.


----------



## [XC] Oj101 (Dec 18, 2018)

If anyone is interested, here are the files I downloaded more than a decade ago before the thread was removed.

https://app.box.com/s/7h32cin5o51kwl8fbzkv1funz53dri7q

And here's another something interesting.

https://app.box.com/s/kk9dark4mk6gdbc4d5bsejjp43wpoqbr


----------



## [XC] Oj101 (Dec 21, 2018)

Do we get to see some 3DM01SE love from this retro build?


----------



## storm-chaser (Dec 22, 2018)

Well guys I had some time earlier this evening to swap in the new CPUs. Unfortunately they were not the specific remedy for this build. Looks like the board is bad, at this moment I'm contemplating getting new caps or just search for another mainboard. Updates to follow!


----------



## Bones (Dec 22, 2018)

You know what to do Stormy.


----------

